# Steam Event Weekend



## Asayur (18. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen liebe Damen und Herren aus der Buffed Community 

So mal als große Frage in den Raum geworfen: es gibt eine Buffed Community Gruppe auf Steam die Aktivität hält sich allerdings in Grenzen
jetzt hab ich mir gedacht, wenn Interesse besteht würd ich mich ans Organisieren eines Steam Event Weekends machen (wenn es gut ankommt und
dementsprechend Spielerzahlen vorhanden sind auch öfters mal oder sogar regelmässig ^^) allerdings seid jetzt ihr gefragt: 
Besteht interesse?
Was soll gespielt werden?
Eventuell auch mal grob ein paar Zeiten wo es gewünscht wäre.
Und auch an die Admins von Buffed wären im Interessensfall noch ein paar Fragen 

Ich hoffe auf rege Teilnahme und werd die Umfrage jetzt mal bis Ende Juni beobachten und
dann entscheiden.

Grüße
Asayur 

€dit: Umfrage geändert, habe einen Punkt vergessen ^^
Danke Dagonzo


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Juni 2011)

Und wenn ich bei der ersten Frage eine der letzten beiden Punkte auswähle, was nehme ich dann bei der zweiten Frage?

Edit:

Ok schon besser


----------



## Tikume (18. Juni 2011)

Jeder mag halt andere Sachen spielen 

Ich persönlich fände Magicka interessant.


----------



## Asayur (18. Juni 2011)

Joa, darum auch der Punkt mit dem Rest, ich werde da natürlich auch ne Liste anfertigen, damit die nicht untergehen und sie nach und nach in die obere umfrage einbauen


----------



## Sabito (19. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte Interesse, müsste zwar erst der buffed.de Gruppe beitreten und spiele kaufen (vor allem Links vier Tot 1/2, weil ich die beiden Games einfach liebe), aber ich wäre interessiert.^^

Edit: Ich stimme noch nicht ab, wüsste noch nicht welche/s Spiel/e ich wählen würde


----------



## Asayur (19. Juni 2011)

Find ich gut, wenn auch "von ausserhalb" Interesse bestehen würde und es ist noch nicht gesagt, dass es nur ein Spiel wird, je nachdem wie die Wertungen aussehen, werde ich nochmal genauer nachfragen, ob mehrere gemacht werden sollen, bzw. wenn das Interesse dermaßen groß ist,
werde ich mir die Mühe sicher auch öfters antun, gerade weil auch noch ein Teamspeak Server gesucht werden muss, den ich dann eventuell selber mache, wenn es denn öfters wird und so weiter, es ist noch nur eine Idee, die mir kam, weil die Community doch
eigentlich nur stark im Forum vertreten ist und ein gemeinsames Kooperatives oder Kompetitives Spielen sicher Spass machen würde ^^


----------



## Sabito (19. Juni 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich müsste mir bloss dann die Spiele kaufen, aber dass sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Teal (19. Juni 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jeder mag halt andere Sachen spielen
> 
> Ich persönlich fände Magicka interessant.


Oh ja... Würde das auch endlich mal im Coop durchspielen.  Dann wären wohl noch die üblichen Verdächtigen zu nennen, wie eben TF2, L4D1+2 oder auch BFBC2. ;-) Aber auch sonst gibt meine Steamliste relativ viel her (etwa "Mount & Blade: Warband" oder "M&B: With Fire and Sword").


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2011)

Ich würde mich ja für Left 4 Dead 1 oder 2 interessieren.


----------



## floppydrive (20. Juni 2011)

LoL mit den Leuten von Buffed zocken, da kann ich auch gleich ne Horde Elefanten zur LAN einladen hat den gleichen Sinn


----------



## Sabito (20. Juni 2011)

Ist LoL ein Steam spiel? Glaube nicht oder? Und hier geht es ja um Steam Spiele^^


----------



## floppydrive (20. Juni 2011)

LoL ist ein Steam Game aber es ging mir hier um das lol als (Laughing out loud) und nicht um das Spiel


----------



## Sabito (20. Juni 2011)

Achso. Ich stell es mir aber interessant vor.^^


----------



## Asayur (20. Juni 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> LoL mit den Leuten von Buffed zocken, da kann ich auch gleich ne Horde Elefanten zur LAN einladen hat den gleichen Sinn



Es wird niemand gezwungen zu spielen und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es mit vielen durchaus spaß macht, klar werden auch ein paar Chaoten dabei
sein, aber das sind sie doch immer, oder?

Oder sag nur, dass du in Onlinespiel XYZ nur mit den besten der besten Zusammenspielst, wenn ja: Glückwunsch, sind vermutlich auch recht arrogant alle zusammen, oder?


----------



## Sabito (20. Juni 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Es wird niemand gezwungen zu spielen und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es mit vielen durchaus spaß macht, klar werden auch ein paar Chaoten dabei
> sein, aber das sind sie doch immer, oder?
> 
> Oder sag nur, dass du in Onlinespiel XYZ nur mit den besten der besten Zusammenspielst, wenn ja: Glückwunsch, sind vermutlich auch recht arrogant alle zusammen, oder?



Man kann niemanden zu etwas zwingen, da hast du recht.^^ Und ja Chaoten sind immer dabei, bei L4D wird das mit mir lustig *hust*^^


----------



## Asayur (20. Juni 2011)

Ich will auch niemanden zwingen, ich finde nur solche Aussagen unfair der Community gegenüber.


----------



## Teal (21. Juni 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> LoL mit den Leuten von Buffed zocken, da kann ich auch gleich ne Horde Elefanten zur LAN einladen hat den gleichen Sinn


quod erat demonstrandum...  

Ich wäre ehrlich gesagt auch lieber für etwas BFBC2, da kann man immerhin noch einen Public-Server stürmen. ;-)


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jeder mag halt andere Sachen spielen



Erinnert ein bisschen an Lan-Parties. Erst spielen alle das gleiche, nach 30 Minuten spielt jeder für sich... *g*


Asayur schrieb:


> Ich will auch niemanden zwingen, ich finde nur solche Aussagen unfair der Community gegenüber.



Dito. Unangebracht. Der Vorschlag ist toll - den Leuten das madig zu machen - da zittert der Abschussfinger.


Reflox schrieb:


> Ich würde mich ja für Left 4 Dead 1 oder 2 interessieren.



Man müsste nur 8 Leute zusammenbringen.

Ich würde vorschlagen ihr joined zumindest erstmal alle die buffed-Steam-Gruppe: buffed.de


*http://steamcommunity.com/groups/buffed*​​^^

Nach Verabredung hier kann man sich da über die Gruppen-Mitgliederliste ja ins Spiel finden (Chat öffnen).


----------



## Asayur (21. Juni 2011)

Bei der Gruppe sind eh schon viele dabei, nur wurde eben noch nie was Zusammen gemacht, darum hab ich mal die Frage in den Raum geworfen,
vielleicht auch um einfach mal "wach zu rütteln" es gäbe sicher einige die ähnliche Spiele zocken würden und warum das nicht mit ein wenig
kennen lernen von neuen Leuten verbinden ^^

Ich bin auch für allerhand Spiele zu haben und würde jeder Zeit mal ein wenig zusammen zocken ^^


----------



## Dracun (21. Juni 2011)

Ich würde mir sogar L4D extra kaufen  Weil des habe ich noch garnet 

Kann man eigentlich als 28 jähriger deutscher Bürger, eine L4D Uncut Version auf einem deutschen Steam Account freischalten? Wäre gut zu wissen, ich mag nämlich keine Cut Versionen


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ich würde mir sogar L4D extra kaufen  Weil des habe ich noch garnet
> 
> Kann man eigentlich als 28 jähriger deutscher Bürger, eine L4D Uncut Version auf einem deutschen Steam Account freischalten? Wäre gut zu wissen, ich mag nämlich keine Cut Versionen



Du kannst es dir von einen Amerikaner/Engländer giften lassen, dann hast du definitiv Uncut. Ich rate übrigens zu L4D2, denn Grüne Brille und ich suchen noch nach zwei weiteren Leutchen  *Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*


----------



## Dracun (21. Juni 2011)

Hm da muss ich mir erst en netten Engländer suchen, der mir weiterhilft  Danke Razy


----------



## EspCap (21. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Erinnert ein bisschen an Lan-Parties. Erst spielen alle das gleiche, nach 30 Minuten spielt jeder für sich... *g*



30 Minuten? Da hat die erste Runde Battleships ja kaum angefangen :> (4 Stunden für ein Match war das längste bei uns  )


----------



## Asayur (21. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst es dir von einen Amerikaner/Engländer giften lassen, dann hast du definitiv Uncut. Ich rate übrigens zu L4D2, denn Grüne Brille und ich suchen noch nach zwei weiteren Leutchen  *Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*



Wär auf jeden Fall mal bei einer Runde L4D2 dabei, müsst nur Zeit und Tag sagen, dann kann ich genauer zusagen ^^


----------



## Sabito (21. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst es dir von einen Amerikaner/Engländer giften lassen, dann hast du definitiv Uncut. Ich rate übrigens zu L4D2, denn Grüne Brille und ich suchen noch nach zwei weiteren Leutchen  *Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*



Wäre dabei, muss es nurnoch installieren.^^


----------



## Reflox (21. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst es dir von einen Amerikaner/Engländer giften lassen, dann hast du definitiv Uncut. Ich rate übrigens zu L4D2, denn Grüne Brille und ich suchen noch nach zwei weiteren Leutchen  *Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*



Ich wiederhole es gerne nochmals: Ich hätte auch sehr Intresse daran.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Juni 2011)

Es gibt 2 Gruppen auf Steam. Die mybuffed udn die buffed. Welche ist denn die Richtige? In beiden Gruppen gibt es Prominenz.


----------



## Asayur (21. Juni 2011)

Nimm am besten den Link von Zam auf Seite 1 ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juni 2011)

Es gibt ne Buffed Steam Gruppe ?


----------



## Asayur (21. Juni 2011)

Joa, schon ewig xD


----------



## orkman (21. Juni 2011)

CSS und day of defeat source


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Wär auf jeden Fall mal bei einer Runde L4D2 dabei, müsst nur Zeit und Tag sagen, dann kann ich genauer zusagen ^^





Sabito schrieb:


> Wäre dabei, muss es nurnoch installieren.^^





Reflox schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole es gerne nochmals: Ich hätte auch sehr Intresse daran.



Oha, gleich so viele. Ich besprech das mit Brille, sofern er im ICQ online kommt ^^


----------



## Sabito (21. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Oha, gleich so viele. Ich besprech das mit Brille, sofern er im ICQ online kommt ^^



Ja, bei mir dauert das sogar noch ein bissel, erst ist ein anderes Spiel zum installieren dran.^^


----------



## Asayur (21. Juni 2011)

Müssen ja nicht alle gleichzeitig, man kann sich ja auch abwechseln ^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Juni 2011)

L4D 1+2  &#10004;
Headset &#10004;
Zeit &#10004;
in der Steam Gruppe &#10004;

Wann geht es los.


----------



## Sabito (21. Juni 2011)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> L4D 1+2 &#10004;
> *Headset* &#10004;
> Zeit &#10004;
> 
> Wann geht es los.



Kann man Kopfhörer+ Mikro vom Headset auch als Headset bezeichnen? xD


----------



## Asayur (21. Juni 2011)

I'm beghosted, soviel zuspruch hätt ich nicht erwartet  

&#8364;dit: I schuld wrait mohr in Englisch, then i wuld wrait vielleicht correctly wrong


----------



## Zukane (21. Juni 2011)

Würde am liebsten Cs 1.6 oder Source spielen (aber Source kann man fast in den Mülleiemr kippen alles kaputt gecodet).

Bei Portal 2 fidne ichs schwer weil man immer nur zu zweit spielen kann :/


----------



## iShock (21. Juni 2011)

so hab mal für tf2, Cs, Hf2DM, l4d1/2  gestimmt


mal so als Frage ich leb im Moment in England - wenn ich mir das hier über Steam kauf krieg ich die Uncut Version ? Oder muss ich steam erstmal auf "Englisch umstellen" ? 


Edit sagt: Team Fortress 2 nur ohne Premium***** oder so das regt mich jetzt schon immer derbst auf ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Juni 2011)

Wie wär's denn mit Terraria?


----------



## LeWhopper (21. Juni 2011)

Interesse schon muss nur noch die Buffed Gruppe suchen.

Bei den Spielen wäre ich von 3 - 7 dabei.


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Interesse schon muss nur noch die Buffed Gruppe suchen.
> 
> Bei den Spielen wäre ich von 3 - 7 dabei.



Den Link hat doch Zam auf der ersten Seite schon gepostet? D:

Edit:

Die Buffed-Gruppe hat gar keinen Moderator/Administrator mehr


----------



## iShock (22. Juni 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> mal so als Frage ich leb im Moment in England - wenn ich mir das hier über Steam kauf krieg ich die Uncut Version ? Oder muss ich steam erstmal auf "Englisch umstellen" ?




Keiner eine Ahnung sonst frag ich morgen mal in den Steam Foren und wenn da nix kommt beim Steam Support :-S


----------



## Dracun (22. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kannst es dir von einen Amerikaner/Engländer giften lassen, dann hast du definitiv Uncut. Ich rate übrigens zu L4D2, denn Grüne Brille und ich suchen noch nach zwei weiteren Leutchen  *Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl*


Und die wird nicht nachträglich zu ner Cut Version geschrottet? Mein Cousin ist würde diese Aktion für mich durch ziehen. Nur möchte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt Kohle verplempern, wenn des nachträglich in ne Cut gewandelt wird.


----------



## Razyl (22. Juni 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Und die wird nicht nachträglich zu ner Cut Version geschrottet? Mein Cousin ist würde diese Aktion für mich durch ziehen. Nur möchte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt Kohle verplempern, wenn des nachträglich in ne Cut gewandelt wird.



Nein, die bleibt Uncut. Ich habe meine Version vor ein paar Monaten aus Amerika giften lassen. Die ist 100% Uncut und außerdem in deutscher Sprache verfügbar. Zumindest bleiben die Leichen liegen, die Köpfe fallen, man sieht ein paar Innereien...


----------



## Dracun (22. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich direkt über dir stehe brauchst du mich net zu quoten mann 
Alles klar .. also Gore bleibt, Leichen liegen rum, gut gut .. dann sach ich meinem Cousin das er die tage Geld von mir bekommt  höhö


----------



## Asayur (22. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, die bleibt Uncut. Ich habe meine Version vor ein paar Monaten aus Amerika giften lassen. Die ist 100% Uncut und außerdem in deutscher Sprache verfügbar. Zumindest bleiben die Leichen liegen, die Köpfe fallen, man sieht ein paar Innereien...



Wie wir gestern bemerkt haben xD


----------



## Sabito (22. Juni 2011)

So endlich alle Spiele installiert (ich weiß zwar nicht wann L4D2 fertig war, wiel ich gestern und heute insgesamt 7Std Darksiders gezockt habe, aber das ist ja auch egal) und jetzt mal eine Runde L4D2 Singelplayer spielen.^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Juni 2011)

L4D 2 im SP spielen, WTF?


----------



## Sabito (22. Juni 2011)

Klaro, die meckern wenigstens nicht rum, wenn ich selbstmörderisch in einen Gegnergruppe nur mit einer Nahkampfwaffe renne.^^

Edit: Auch wenn ich damit leben kann, das Spiele geschnitten werde, aber ich muss mir wohl oder übel wen suchen, der mir L4D2 uncut besorgt.^^


----------



## LeWhopper (25. Juni 2011)

TF2 hätten jetzt schon mal alle die auch Steam haben.


----------



## Sabito (25. Juni 2011)

Nur weil F2P ist hat es nicht jeder, ich z.b. habs nicht.^^


----------



## iShock (25. Juni 2011)

ist aber sehr empfehlenswert (wenn man mal von dem premiumdiensten absieht )


----------



## Makalvian (25. Juni 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Edit: Auch wenn ich damit leben kann, das Spiele geschnitten werde, aber ich muss mir wohl oder übel wen suchen, der mir L4D2 uncut besorgt.^^



Guck dir mal den Link an

http://board.gulli.com/thread/1621708-steam-uk-einkauf-so-geht-s-/

is noch aktuell und funktioniert noch


----------



## Reflox (25. Juni 2011)

Jetzt könnte man ja auch F.E.A.R. 3 im Coop Modus spielen.


----------



## The Paladin (25. Juni 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> ist aber sehr empfehlenswert (wenn man mal von dem premiumdiensten absieht )



Verschreck sie nicht, die Premiumdienste hat jeder, der mindestens einmal Geld für TF2 ausgegeben hat und die bleiben für immer.

Die Nachteile der F2P version ist doch nur das Craften von Hüten, speziellen Waffen und Halloween items, das Handeln (Damit die Scammer nix anrichten können, und schlussendlich die Anzahl an sachen die man im Backpack haben kann)

Und ja, ich mache Werbung für TF2

TF2: Entertaining The Paladin since march 2009 ^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Juni 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> TF2 hätten jetzt schon mal alle die auch Steam haben.



Theoretisch ja, aber praktisch nein. Mir macht das Spiel auf Dauer nicht so viel Spaß. :S


----------



## Dracun (1. Juli 2011)

So bin jetzt auch Zombifiziert


----------

